# 300gallon at king eds ?



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi was currently in your store over last few weeks and came in for boxing day I seen a tank that was bigger than the 210 gallon you had there , if anyone who works there reads this I would like to have price on on that tank Inc stand and canopy I think it was a 300 gallon tank .


----------



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello price 300 gallon tank ?


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Probably better off making a long distance phone call to talk to someone there, I dealt with Kay(spelling?) when I bought mine


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

King Eds are not too active on here. You can try phoning them. They are not too keen on giving prices over the phone. 
You can explain you are from Kelowna and that the possible sale hinges on the price, and you might have a little more luck.


----------



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks guys I'll call tomorrow


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

The price I was given for the 300 gallon at King Ed - a Marineland Starphire Glass tank was $5k (with a little discount possible).

Another place informs me the tank alone is $1.8K - the Canopy and Stand are quite heavy duty and most likely makes up the rest of the cost.

BTW - It is very heavy even when empty - apparently 650lbs - and needs at least 6-8 people to move.

It looked like this one - http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a134/mike660r/IMG_1351.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t%3D1484160&h=600&w=800&sz=77&tbnid=Eo3rlQQRNMXIzM:&tbnh=92&tbnw=122&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dmarineland%2B300%2Bgallon%2Btank%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=marineland+300+gallon+tank&usg=__lJxYA0q7RCvS96VNfRE82quYPAU=&docid=JMweNDpAcTdwjM&sa=X&ei=8vXjUO7MOqiXiQLa_IHwAQ&ved=0CG4Q9QEwBw&dur=161


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Kimrocks said:


> The price I was given for the 300 gallon at King Ed - a Marineland Starphire Glass tank was $5k (with a little discount possible).
> 
> Another place informs me the tank alone is $1.8K - the Canopy and Stand are quite heavy duty and most likely makes up the rest of the cost.
> 
> ...


Wow....what a beautiful tank and stand. I must admit to feeling a bit jealous  I can picture that tank in my rec-room..full of discus  Could you post some pics when you get it set-up ?


----------



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

absolutely gorgeous that tank is going to be the start to my monster fish tank !!!, i guess ill go down there and make some offers ,


----------



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm also from kelowna Travo. If you need a hand with any setup I'd be happy to help  I just want to see this tank in person!

Also check this out. It may be more budget happy. With a little work on the stand it could be very nice!

http://classifieds.castanet.net/details/300_gallon_fish_tank/1194582/


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

1600 to 1800 seems to be about right for that tank. I've seen it before and it's spectacular especially with the Starphire glass. The stand and canopy should only run you between 1200 and 1400 for the Monterey style that is typically sold with this tank.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

guppygeorge said:


> Wow....what a beautiful tank and stand. I must admit to feeling a bit jealous  I can picture that tank in my rec-room..full of discus  Could you post some pics when you get it set-up ?


The full unit (even with lets say 10% discount) is a bit over my 2013 budget - : ) - as there is the sump, etc to consider as well.

Considering just the tank and building the stand . . .

BTW - The new tank comes with a life-time warranty - then again given the massive size, you really cannot just send it back. I think it would be useful to understand better how the warranty works in case of a leak in the future.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I suspect that in case you had to claim warranty they would just replace the tank if it was proven to be defective. You would be out of luck on any livestock or water damage. There is also some mention that their warranty may not be valid unless you use their stands. Something you should check out for sure.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Kimrocks said:


> The price I was given for the 300 gallon at King Ed - a Marineland Starphire Glass tank was $5k (with a little discount possible).
> 
> Another place informs me the tank alone is $1.8K - the Canopy and Stand are quite heavy duty and most likely makes up the rest of the cost.
> 
> ...


Its nowhere near that heavy. We have installed many of these and 2 fit people can lift this aquarium.


----------



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

yes i talked with kay for 5k you get pumps,pipes and a bunch of other stuff as well


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Its nowhere near that heavy. We have installed many of these and 2 fit people can lift this aquarium.


Well, there you go Travo. Grant is offering to be one of those "fit people" who can help you lift this tank if you get it. What a great guy, that Grant. So helpful.

[runs and ducks as Grant throws his shoes in my direction]

Anthony


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Dry weight is 460lbs

IMO if you try to lift this with two people you're well... A moron

My 8' 300g weighs approx 650lbs


----------



## badrad (Aug 6, 2012)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Well, there you go Travo. Grant is offering to be one of those "fit people" who can help you lift this tank if you get it. What a great guy, that Grant. So helpful.
> 
> [runs and ducks as Grant throws his shoes in my direction]
> 
> Anthony


He had 2 of these guys! -






Actually they didn't even need a delivery truck - just threw it to the customers house.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

badrad said:


> He had 2 of these guys! -
> View attachment 13747
> Actually they didn't even need a delivery truck - just threw it to the customers house.


One of the challenges is that the width is 36 inches - wider than most doors, so it has to be flipped to the smaller side (I think he said around 27 inches) to slide through.

This is another reason why 6-8 people are needed for the move into the house.

But for the 2 big green guys - they most certainly would say "Challenge Accepted . . . " - say good-bye to your doors too - he he.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> Dry weight is 460lbs
> 
> IMO if you try to lift this with two people you're well... A moron
> 
> My 8' 300g weighs approx 650lbs


Have I just been called a moron?? Looks like. Happy New Year to you as well!


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Kimrocks said:


> The full unit (even with lets say 10% discount) is a bit over my 2013 budget - : ) - as there is the sump, etc to consider as well.
> 
> Considering just the tank and building the stand . . .
> 
> BTW - The new tank comes with a life-time warranty - then again given the massive size, you really cannot just send it back. I think it would be useful to understand better how the warranty works in case of a leak in the future.


I would hope it would be like tvs over 42" in home service! would suck to have to carry that thing out to a store!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Kimrocks said:


> One of the challenges is that the width is 36 inches - wider than most doors, so it has to be flipped to the smaller side (I think he said around 27 inches) to slide through.
> 
> This is another reason why 6-8 people are needed for the move into the house.
> 
> But for the 2 big green guys - they most certainly would say "Challenge Accepted . . . " - say good-bye to your doors too - he he.


Dont really want to get into a tank moving debate here BUT, as I said, moved a lot of these, most I have had is 3 people. If going through a narrow doorway then you would do so standing it up through the door, then re lift it to the desired spot. For whatever reason the wider width makes it strangely easier to lift and more.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Also glass should weigh in about 6.7lbs per sqft for 1/2", my 180g weighs in at around 300lbs and trust me I know! Unless the thickness of glass on this tank is bigger then that then it should come in under 400lbs, still I wouldn't recommend 2 people on it especially depending on where its going and placing it on the stand with plumbing going through it would not be a easy task with 2 people


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Rastapus said:


> Dont really want to get into a tank moving debate here BUT, as I said, moved a lot of these, most I have had is 3 people. If going through a narrow doorway then you would do so standing it up through the door, then re lift it to the desired spot. For whatever reason the wider width makes it strangely easier to lift and more.


Hi Grant - Would IPU be able to give us a quote on this size tank? Possible that we get a better price if the order is for 3 or more? - something like a Group Buy possible? Cheers - Kim


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

for a fee i could don my hydraulic exoskeleton and move that puppy all by myself.  barring that i would suggest at least one "fit person" per corner or you're begging for a hernia or worse... i lift and carry boxes for a living and even moving a 180g any distance with 2 people is a struggle. perhaps grant was thinking it's acrylic?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Sliver said:


> for a fee i could don my hydraulic exoskeleton and move that puppy all by myself.  barring that i would suggest at least one "fit person" per corner or you're begging for a hernia or worse... i lift and carry boxes for a living and even moving a 180g any distance with 2 people is a struggle. perhaps grant was thinking it's acrylic?


I guess I am stronger then I thought. Guys, 4 people great, it can be done with 2-3 with some effort, thats all I am saying. We move aquariums all the time, of course we are used to it as well. Let's get back on track.


----------



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm a pretty strong confident guy but given the price of the tank alone excluding the headache of cleaning it up, I would go with 4 people minimum. From experience moving furniture going through doorways, round corners, in and out of vehicles. People catch their hands, lose grip, get tired, sweaty palms etc. Screw pride and the ability to say you did it with just one other guy. Not saying its not possible, just I personally wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

all and all nice tank tho , and adam i checked out that tank on castanet and its not rally not really my style but i just got a quote from miraclesaquariums out of toronto and this is what the quote was on a 6X2.5X2.5 

All edges machine polished
3/4" glass all around
Tempered bottom with 4 holes
2 internal 3 sided rectangular overflows located 12" in from each back
corner
Eurobraced
$ 2695.00
$ 2995.00 with starphire front and ends
$ 175.00 crating
+ shipping


----------



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

someone on here told me they made nice tanks , got that quote quick too within a few days .


----------



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

I got a quote from them too for a 24 inch cube. I couldn't find one locally unfortunately. Their price was actually pretty good but the shipping for me wasn't worth it. It was around the 80 dollar mark and brought the total to above my budget. Tomorrow you could give pet city here in Kelowna a call. They just moved to a new location on spall beside princess auto and today was their open day. They still have quite a bit of set up to do but I spoke to Harold the owner on the phone and he was happy to order in a tank for me, I'm just giving them a chance to sort out the new store before I bombard them with questions on what they can order in. I don't know if he could go as large as you want but It may be worth a call. I'll be going down next week some time once they get on top of stuff after moving stores to talk about finding a 80 or so gallon. You could also try Purple Seahorse, ask to speak to Mike the owner. Kelowna really isn't very good for the aquarium hobby.


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

I would love a 300G. the only deterrent is moving it. two of us moved a 210 and that was the absolute limit. Imagine forking out the $ and dropping the tank due to not enough manpower...


----------



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

yaa that would be crappy,adam im taking you up on the offer for help setting up my next tank lol , just setting up yhis 165 i just did was a pain first time using a uv setupand the rena x3 were leaking no stop , and i agree the aquarium hobby in kelowna is a joke i was just at purple seahorse few days ago grabbing a few fish i didnt even bother asking .I dont usualy even look at fish in kelowna i buy all my equip/fish on coast im picking up my 2 talapias and a 10inch jaguar on monday otw home from my van island salmon fishing trip ! cant wait


----------



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah Ive been keeping salt water for about 8 months now and all i bought locally is the tank, rock and salt mix. Fish, coral, lights, protein skimmer, power heads, heaters all came from J&L. And yeah id love to help you set it up. I don't have many "fishy friends" In Canada. largest tank i've ever worked with was a 65 gallon. Or rather a 250 Litre which is the European measurement of tanks


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I am sure King Ed's can deliver for a small fee 

Very nice tank indeed, but I would rather go 8'


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

If you are looking at doing a group buy and can get to about 5 tanks in number (being 180+ gallon each), then you really owe it to yourself to make an acrylic tank import work IMO.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

stratos said:


> If you are looking at doing a group buy and can get to about 5 tanks in number (being 180+ gallon each), then you really owe it to yourself to make an acrylic tank import work IMO.


My understanding is that Starphire is much better quality (clarity) and scratch resistant than acrylic?

Acrylic's advantage is that it is much lighter and flexible to work with right?

http://www.glasscages.com/?sAction=OrderForm&sProdID=AQ_300Wide

Comparison: http://www.firsttankguide.net/tanktype.php

Customer Galleries:


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

wow, that's a lot of guys for one tank.... ;-)


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

I own both acrylic and glass tanks (including a Marineland 300). Well made acrylic tanks are easy to move, never leak or need to be re-sealed, and can be buffed if they get scratched. They also typically have well designed and integrated "tops" that are much better at preventing monster fish from jumping out than wooden canopies typically used for glass tanks. The acrylic top design also releases less humidity in my opinion than a typical glass lid/canopy system used for glass tanks. I find the glass lids Marineland provides basically fall apart after about a year. One other benefit of acrylic tanks for BC residents is that they are more suited for a major earthquake zone. I have heard salt water fish keepers complain about acrylic scratching easily due to hard corals; also if you are really into plecos that suck the sides of the tank then acrylic might not be for you.


----------

